
The main social media sites are getting more censored every day - moribondus
The most censored subject is obviously the subject of censorship itself. The reader does not know that the list he sees in front of him has been censored. They are not open about this. They effectively hide this information from the reader. Since most readers do not submit anything, they are not aware of this. It creates a curated world in which they believe that they know what other people think. This is a wrong belief, because all other opinions have just been filtered away.
======
tmaly
The linux journal had a great post on how all these walled gardens as
destroying what the internet was.

[http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/whats-our-next-
fight](http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/whats-our-next-fight)

------
VOYD
you expected truly free discourse? That doesn't happen anywhere, except maybe
amongst friends & family.

------
mrcold
Hacker News does it too.

Narratives and echo chambers everywhere. Welcome to the future.

~~~
dang
If you're going to accuse us of doing something bad, please state clearly what
"it" is and give specific links so we can look into what happened.

~~~
bbcbasic
I'm guessing here but it could simply be that any moderated forum is
effectively censored, HN included.

In my experience almost all dead comments I've seen deserve to be dead.

Down votes are more hit and miss I find it depends on the crowd that are
attracted to that topic. E.g. Microsoft submits seem to be biased as pro
Microsoft etc. That may be where the echo chamber effect comes in.

